# If this is the Nigerian dwarf standard...



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 20, 2012)

I do NOT want standard NDs !




Even back, not sloping, nice looking. 

Sorry, I just have seen so many people post a  ND like the first one (which pleased don't feel offended, I simply don't like it, I'm sure your goats are GREAT ) and I just really want to know what a 'standard' or 'good lookling' ND should look like :/


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Oct 20, 2012)

In the first picture the goat is set up and has had it's back teased. In the second picture it's not been set up. The second picture is how they normally look.  I hope this helps!


----------



## Oakroot (Oct 20, 2012)

If you are not trying to offend it is often best not to call other peoples goats ugly and terrible. Remember if you would not say it to someones face it is probably going to offend.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 20, 2012)

OK I edited the worst part of it out... lol, you were right OakRoot, it was mean.

Whats 'teasing'??


----------



## neener92 (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree with you CBL the second one looks prettier to me! In fact, where can I find one like that!?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 20, 2012)

Teasing is making him stand in a way so he shows certain traits.   Notice how his back legs are extended out behind him so his bottom is sloped down and his head is up really high.  That makes him look sloped.  

The second picture is a more natural stance.   

My ND goat, Jelly Bean, stands like the second picture all the time.  Especially when she is prancing along when we go out to browse.   She looks so pretty then.   But once in a while she will stand like the first picture when she is reaching up into a tree to get that special tasty leaf.  It looks really odd, but then you can see other things in her build that show off her neck and muscles and udder attachment.

Also, in the first picture, that goat is shaved.  I hate the look of a shaved goat, but I guess you can see his build much better that way.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 20, 2012)

Ooooh...... 
Hm, weird she always stands like that. I always thought they had shorter back legs then front, so I hated the look.
I agree, shaved = odd.... Although at our fair there was a shaved boe-r next to a non-shaved boer, and they both were still SUPER soft.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 21, 2012)

It's a show stances. Have you ever seen how we stretch out and brace show lambs?  It's similar to that, it's all to emphasize certain qualities.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 21, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> It's a show stances. Have you ever seen how we stretch out and brace show lambs?  It's similar to that, it's all to emphasize certain qualities.


Nope, never seen it. lol.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree, the goat in pic one looks sloped because the hind legs and spread apart and moved back into a "non normal" position.  Its just like dogs at a dog show...the handler will position them in a certian way to try to show the best muscle traits of the breed.  Then they will hold a treat up above the head so the goat, dog ect... will look up and form the "proper" stance...It does not look "normal" at all.  I dont think you will ever find your goat just standing like that because the want to.  LOL


----------



## lilhill (Oct 21, 2012)

And sometimes breeders will stand them with their front legs on a little higher ground to get that stance.  BTW, that is a lovely buck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't have goats...but if it were me, that first photo buck looks pretty awesome to me


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 23, 2012)

I have four NDs and to be quite honest, I'm not impressed with mine.  But, my understanding is that for 5 years, the original owners did nothing with them, so they are skittish.

The NDs I've seen around here look stubby and not very well proportioned.  Either I'm just not a fan of the look or else conformation is different in this area.  Sure looks different than the photos I've seen.

My ND or Pygmy mix looks awesome by comparison to the NDs I have.  This is, of course, my opinion, and you don't have to agree with me.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> I have four NDs and to be quite honest, I'm not impressed with mine.  But, my understanding is that for 5 years, the original owners did nothing with them, so they are skittish.
> 
> The NDs I've seen around here look stubby and not very well proportioned.  Either I'm just not a fan of the look or else conformation is different in this area.  Sure looks different than the photos I've seen.
> 
> My ND or Pygmy mix looks awesome by comparison to the NDs I have.  This is, of course, my opinion, and you don't have to agree with me.


Your ND looks better then the ND's you have....? 
Never seen ya goats, so I can't help in that one, but I always liked the thinner goats a bit better which is why I lke NDs over pygmies. But they are both cute. 

Lilhill --> Agreed, but hes shaved...  (he was beautiful before I disliked the way he stood, its just that I dislike the way he stands in the pic, lol)


----------



## lilhill (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's a photo of one of my bucks, MelacorBlu in a natural stance.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 23, 2012)

he's pretty!  I like his color.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> I have four NDs and to be quite honest, I'm not impressed with mine.  But, my understanding is that for 5 years, the original owners did nothing with them, so they are skittish.
> 
> The NDs I've seen around here look stubby and not very well proportioned.  Either I'm just not a fan of the look or else conformation is different in this area.  Sure looks different than the photos I've seen.
> 
> My ND or Pygmy mix looks awesome by comparison to the NDs I have.  This is, of course, my opinion, and you don't have to agree with me.


Of course quality of bloodlines, etc makes a big difference in how a goat looks.. Unfortunately, there are a lot of Nigerian breeders out there that are just breeding for pets. Those usually aren't the quality well proportioned ones like those who breed for conformation and milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2012)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Here's a photo of one of my bucks, MelacorBlu in a natural stance.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_mel92811.jpg


Lillhill, I love your goats! You really have a very nice herd.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 23, 2012)

> Of course quality of bloodlines, etc makes a big difference in how a goat looks.. Unfortunately, there are a lot of Nigerian breeders out there that are just breeding for pets. Those usually aren't the quality well proportioned ones like those who breed for conformation and milk.


x2 Real Nigerians are great milkers and have huge udders. Having 'pet quality' is fine but when you have alot of people that do that it kinda ruins the breed or at least messes it up.

Same thing with Mytonics. Real Myotonics are great, huge meat breeds. The ones you find now aka 'Fainting goats' are just dumbed down and are NOT real Myotonics. I hate when that happens...


----------



## lilhill (Oct 23, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  Karen, it's taken 8 years and hundreds of miles traveling to just get where I am now with my herd and it's still a work in progress.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 23, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonnie, the ND I picked up, has teats the size of peas.  I honestly wouldn't know how to milk her to begin with, let alone that her legs are stubby.  Really stubby.  She's not in proportion at all.  Imagine a keg with stubby legs.  She's got a standard sized body and ridiculously short legs.  I'm hoping for a buck out of her so I can wether him and butcher when he's old enough.

Then again, Oreo is such a leggy thing being a small LaMancha/Oberhasli, he might just iron out her genetics and produce a decent doe.  Hard to say, really.    My other intact goats with the exception of Annie, were bred for milk production.  I lucked out with Annie -- she has wonderful milk and a decent udder and teats.  Something I want to see passed on.  She looks more like a ND mixed with who knows what, but her previous owner said pygmy mix.  Go figure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2012)

If she has a standard size body on short legs, then she probably isn't a full ND. I'm guessing she is a mix breed. I wonder if where you got them from really didn't know the difference between goats. Annie, I bet is an ND or ND cross since she milks so well and has nice teats. Many many people call ND's Pygmies when they are really ND's.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

lilhill said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shows   Hes pretty ! (I also admire lots of your other goats)


----------



## lilhill (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

